# royal arthur ww2



## tonyblackpool (Sep 21, 2007)

hi all, i have noticed class photos from hms royal Arthur skegness,with a number of the class , my uncle was there from 
14/may 1940 to 20/June 1940, so did all the recruits have a class photo taken after training and if yes are they available to get hold of ? any help appreciated , tony


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a bit of info and site where you may be able to get more info from.
Cheers
joller6



The HMS ROYAL ARTHUR ASSOSIATION has now disbanded due to the fact that many of the veterans are finding it difficult to get to Skegness for the reunions and also, the number of members is diminishing due to age. 


The Association does not keep Service Records or records of service of men and women who did thier training at either Skegenss (1939 -1946) or at Corsham from 1946 until 1992. You may be able to get details of relatives naval service by contacting M.O.D.(Navy), Whitehall, London, or, "The Veterans Helpline", Veterans Agency, Tomlinson House, Norcross, Blackpool FY5 3WP. It is helpful if you have the the relative's Service Number and the names of the ship/ships he/she served in. 



http://www.wartimememories.co.uk/ships/royalarthur.html


----------



## tonyblackpool (Sep 21, 2007)

*royal arthur*

hi joller6, i have my uncle's war records and lots of photo's but not a class photo from royal arthur if one was taken.attachment photo taken from 14th may to 20 june 1940 thanks for your reply. tony


----------



## sherellehawes (Apr 23, 2017)

*HMS Arthur*

Hi I am researching a sailor from hms Arthur 1.4.1940-8.2.1940 does anyone have a photo thank you


----------



## ASB74 (Aug 12, 2021)

sherellehawes said:


> *HMS Arthur*
> 
> Hi I am researching a sailor from hms Arthur 1.4.1940-8.2.1940 does anyone have a photo thank you


Hi I am interested in finding the class my uncle was in in January/February 1940. His name was Frank Osborne and he died the following year on the Barham. Is there anywhere that I can find the information? I have his service papers but there is no indication of class. Many thanks,
A


----------

